# Mounting TV bracket on brick fireplace



## AtlanticWBConst.

Articles & Comments:

http://www.practical-home-theater-guide.com/plasma-over-the-fireplace.html

http://support.gateway.com/s/Manuals/Desktops/8509005/8509005.htm

http://www.ehow.com/how_1000472_plasmaTV-fireplace-hang.html

Example of concrete Anchors:

http://www.williamsform.com/Concrete_Anchors/concrete_anchors.html

http://www.concretefasteners.com/

http://scfastening.thomasnet.com/category/concrete-anchors

You Don't want to use Tapcon screws. You want to use any kind of expandable sleeve type masonry-anchor, or concrete-wedge anchor. 
Determine the diameter of the pre-drilled holes for the TV bracket. Then use that to determine the anchor diameter. 

For any code or design-specific anchors we use this company:

http://www.fastenal.com/web/products.ex?N=999600000

You can also check your "Big Home" style stores. They stock masonry/concrete anchors.


----------



## CrabBucket

*Tv*

I would be a little worried about the TV getting damaged from the heat and smoke of the fire. That's not an issue?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

CrabBucket said:


> I would be a little worried about the TV getting damaged from the heat and smoke of the fire. That's not an issue?


The first link I posted addresses that:

http://www.practical-home-theater-guide.com/plasma-over-the-fireplace.html (see below)

*Will the heat from the fireplace harm the plasma TV?*

Plasma displays are normally specified to operate within a temperature range of 32 - 100 degrees Fahrenheit (0 - 40 degrees Celsius). The actual supported ambient operating temperature range varies from model to model, so please check with the accompanying product literature. This information is normally included as part of the product technical specifications and covers details for temperature and humidity ranges applicable to both operating and storage conditions.
Operating your plasma TV at temperatures above 100 degrees or so, may lead to premature damage to the electronics - shortening the display lifetime. On the other hand, operating at excessive low temperature may lead to a deteriorating on operational performance. 
Thus, prior to proceeding with mounting your plasma over the fireplace, you first need to check the ambient temperature above the mantel when the fireplace is in use.
The best way to do this is to tape a thermometer at the point above the mantel where you plan to place your plasma TV set. Then build a fire and let it burn for some time. Once the temperature stabilizes, take your readings. If it is close to or above the 100 degrees Fahrenheit, then the area is receiving too much heat - _either escaping from the front of the fireplace and rising up the face, or radiating through the chimney wall._
Should this be the case, it would be unwise to mount your plasma over the fireplace - especially if you plan to run your plasma TV for long periods while the fireplace is in use. Though plasma TVs have their own cooling mechanism, operating the unit at high ambient temperatures reduces the effectiveness of the plasma cooling system - thus increasing your risk of pre-mature damage to your plasma TV. OK, you may always opt to use your plasma while the fireplace is off. 
Do not forget that operating your plasma television set at relatively high ambient temperatures for extended periods may also void the product warranty since you will not be making use of your plasma in the environment it was designed for.


----------



## kashimama

Thanks for the links. I'll be going through them. We are not actually planning on using the fireplace much (though I'd like to keep that option available). Any one have issues with LCDs?


----------

